

Ask HN: Are there any mirrors for Rails documentation? - adelevie

The online Rails docs now point to linkfarms (probably due to the domain squatting issue from earlier today).
So where can I get these docs?
======
techiferous
This is a good resource: <http://railsapi.com/>

And this has docs for many different versions of Rails:
<http://railsbrain.com/>

~~~
LiveTheDream
railsapi.com has v2.3.5

railsbrain goes up to 2.3.2. Still fine for most things though.

------
tiffani
Or run to terminal, do "gem server", visit <http://localhost:8808/> and check
out the built-in RDocs for all the Rails-related gems (and all the other ones
installed).

------
zefhous
<http://apidock.com/> is generally pretty good. Ruby docs are there too.

